# Basement floor drain question



## headmedic (Apr 9, 2011)

Got a question about the plumbing in this house....

One story house with a daylight basement.. basement has a full bathroom..City water and house septic system. 

My question is as you see in the picture that obviously a septic pump even though the electrical circuit is labeled "sump pump".. My question is about the floor drain-where does it drain to? 
Can i run the hose from the dehumidifier to this drain??

Thanks


----------



## kok328 (Apr 9, 2011)

I would drain it into the sump crock with the black cover on it.
Don't know where the floor drain goes but, as long as it doesn't back up you can drain to that option also.


----------



## ConcreteTreat (Jun 1, 2011)

headmedic said:


> Got a question about the plumbing in this house....
> 
> One story house with a daylight basement.. basement has a full bathroom..City water and house septic system.
> 
> ...



Although it's usually against code, some people will drain their sump pumps to septic/sewer lines.  That may be the case here.  It's functional, but you're sending all that groundwater to the town to process as sewage.

And yes -- running the dehumidifier to the drain should work fine.


----------



## 911handyman (Jun 4, 2011)

That drain most likley goes to the sump pump crock beneath the concrete. Should be ok to drain there. In a basement you need to have a floor drain in case of flooding or abundance of water for some reason, washing machine, sink, Etc.


----------

